# Does door dash pay long wait compensation



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope. Just Postmates. And that rate is nothing to write home about.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> ?


I heard they do if you wait 20 minutes and make a fuss about it to support. I've never tried it myself so can't say for sure but def heard that a few times


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have had 2 restaurants that didn't even receive the order until after I arrived. The order took over 20 min to prepare and I texted support with the issue. Each time I received additional compensation (aprox 1.50 for 20 minutes). Other times I have texted because of the delays and Doordash support indicates there is no option for additional compensation available for that dash.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

downeybrook said:


> ?


Whenever that happens to me I message support and unassign, they're cool about it as long as you message early. I always bring up compensation, even though I know their answer will be no. But also because they will double check and they've given me half of guaranteed pay a couple times. I still don't know what the criteria is but it's always been when I least expect it.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I heard they do if you wait 20 minutes and make a fuss about it to support. I've never tried it myself so can't say for sure but def heard that a few times


had to wait 20 minutes last night at restaurant on doordash...when delivery completed got another $3.72 automatically..no call no text...guess that is new policy....also if you goto restaurant that is closed app just ask for pic for proof..usually get $4-$6 for that...again no calls or text


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

GH never compensates. I had a clueless high school drop out that didn't confirm my 1st stacked pick up Saturday. Took forever to make 2nd stacked order. Come to find out, kitchen didn't make first stacked order, wasn't in the app. I guess restaurant has to refresh their tablet so all new orders show on their app(??); long story short, waited almost 1/2 hour for two stacked orders and only got to deliver one as the customer cancelled the other order. Needless to say I was livid.


----------

